# Neue Foren und Chatsoftware!



## Dok (4. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Mitglieder und Gaste von anglerboard.de,
der Fortschritt macht auch vor unserer Webseite nicht halt. Und daher wird es wieder einmal nötig auf eine neue Forensoftware umzusteigen. Die Entwicklung die die Internettechniken in den letzten Monaten gemacht haben sind gewaltig.
Dem Fortschritt haben wir uns noch nie verschlossen, auch vor der sehr großen Arbeit eines solchen Updates bzw. Softwarewechsel haben wir noch nie gescheut. Daher werden wir nun auch wieder einen Schritt nach vorne gehen.

* Warum überhaupt?*
Hier sind mehrere Gründe anzuführen. Zum einen natürlich der Punkt Sicherheit, der ein sehr wesentlicher ist! Weiterhin auch um die Performance auf einem hohen Level halten zu können. Dann wäre da noch der Punkt, das auch wir die Vorzüge die uns Ajax und Co. bieten
können euch zu Verfügung stellen wollen.
Außerdem ist das Beste für euch gerade gut genug! 

* Was ändert sich?*
Wie immer sind wir auch jetzt sehr bemüht den Wechsel für euch so angenehm wie möglich zu machen! Daher wird im Hintergrund schon seit Wochen fleißig Programmiert und getestet.
Ich bin mir sicher das euch der Wechsel und die Änderungen leicht von der Hand gehen werden. Das meiste ändert sich im Hintergrund ohne das es sofort sichtbar ist.
Das einzige worauf in Zukunft zu achten ist, das Ihr euch aus dem Chat ausloggen musst und nicht einfach das Fenster schließt. Sonst kann es sein das wir weiterhin als „Im Chat“ untem auf dem Board angezeigt werdet.

* Wird alles wieder Vorhanden sein?*
Hier gibt es leider eine bittere Pille, denn ein paar Dinge werden wir nicht in das neue System übernehmen können. Einiges wird in absehbarer Zeit nachgereicht, einiges nicht.
Wegfallen wird:
Der Style: „Mac-Style“ – Ohnehin nicht für diesen System gedacht, müssen wir uns nun endgültig davon trennen. Einige Sicherheitsrelevanten Dinge werden dort nicht zu intigriren sein und Sicherheit geht vor!

Die Memberkarte wird zumindest für einige Zeit nicht nutzbar sein. Wir sind uns aber sicher das wir diese wieder anbieten können.

Alle Daten (Beiträge, PM´s, Termine und Anhänge) bleiben erhalten!!!

*Was müssen wir tun oder beachten?*
Das ist ja das gute, nichts weiter. Ihr könnt euch zurücklehnen und abwarten. Die Arbeit machen wir. Es kann allerdings sein das ihr euch neu einloggen musst!

*Wann geht’s los?*
Wenn alle Tests weiter ohne Fehler verlaufen, noch diese Woche. Den genauen Termin geben wir kurz vorher bekannt.

Dieser Schritt ist nur der Auftakt einer ganzen Reihe von Neuerungen die das neue System möglich macht und die wir nach und nach einführen werden.


…in diesem Sinne 

Martin [Dok]

PS: An unsere speziellen Freunde da draußen. Auch bei der neuen Software werden wir keinen Copyrighthinweis im Footer führen. Ihr könnt euch aber die Arbeit sparen zu ermitteln welche Software das ist um uns beim Hersteller „anzuschwärzen“.
Natürlich verfügen wir über eine Lizenz die uns das entfernen des Copyright erlaubt!  :q


Hier kann über das Thema diskutiert werden!


----------

